# what does a beautiful woman look like?



## starsnosigns (Sep 29, 2013)

I was never beautiful and I always wondered about this. I literally don't understand it. perhaps I am dumb.:loveshower:


----------



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

Not really an odd question, IMO.

Research has shown that many people considered beautiful or handsome have very symmetrical faces. So there is a component of balance.

Then there are cultural preferences. Not just American, or French, but even sub-cultures like cowgirl or biker or office worker. 

While we are at it we may as well consider cultural vs biological femininity. Cultural femininity rewards clothing and make up or lack of make up. Biological femininity rewards behaviors and maternal outward signs.

(Being quite unlovely, I made a study of this, even taking courses at university) 

So. For us average women, we can dress more classily than others. We can out-manner anyone. We can use make up, but not like club girls or we look ridiculous. And our lives will never take a dive because the beauty that carried us through fades.


----------



## Missy May (Feb 18, 2012)

I guess it is in the eyes of beholder. 

What I find really interesting is when I have commented on women that I think are stunning, DH doesn't "see it" the same. Men must really see things differently. I guess everyone does. So, even if one could "shape shift" into what they "perceive" as ideal, not everyone would agree.


----------



## starsnosigns (Sep 29, 2013)

yes i agree, i believe in the mysterious and that there is something more to it. but i heard most women want to look like a blonde bombshell.


----------



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

starsnosigns said:


> yes i agree, i believe in the mysterious and that there is something more to it. but i heard most women want to look like a blonde bombshell.


As old as I am, I have never met anyone who said they wanted to look like that. If that is how one was made, fine. 

How dull would the world be if all women were only slight variations of that. And all men were only slight variations of something.


----------



## aubie (Aug 24, 2013)

Boots had a ton of good information. I will try to add what I can from my perspective. I had mentioned in another thread that far to many females don't see the beauty in themselves. I absolutely believe this. Every woman has something attractive about them. While yes its true some have a lot of things, there's something to feature on everyone. Be it eyes, hair, smile, etc. Even voice. No such thing as a bad color on a horse, and there is no such thing as a plain jane.

Personality is what highlights these things and brings everything together. Both my grandmother's used to tell the girls that pretty is as pretty does. Maybe its more of a country saying I don't know. And most of us have heard the first part of beauty is only skin deep, but not all of it.

Beauty is only skin deep
But ugly goes to the bone
Beauty fades away
But ugly holds it's own

And there are a lot of good guys out there that can see it. Sorry so long. Far to many girls out there suffering when they shouldn't be, and I hate to see it.


----------



## Missy May (Feb 18, 2012)

I imagine it is somewhat the same as what defines "handsome". I am reasonably sure that every woman has met a man that they did not categorize as "handsome", initially - but after they became familiar with the man's personality - the man did "appear" attractive. No? That is just me? Well, you know what I am saying - I hope.


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

Missy May I know exactly what you are saying and I agree.

When Charlie's Angels came out just about every guy drooled over Farrah Fawcett and they probably made a fortune off selling posters of her. Personally, I always thought Jaclyn Smith was much prettier.

pictures of charlie's angels - Bing Images


----------



## Missy May (Feb 18, 2012)

Which begs the question JcN, do women want to look like what they believe men find attractive, or what they themselves believe is attractive. Hmmm.


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

All women are beautiful....just some are more beautiful than others.....

Really gals.....did you ever see an ugly horse?

Same with women.....not been mean, but why do most women always want what the other woman has?

Love yourself for what you are. God didn't make a mistake, and he didn't make any ugly women.


----------



## aubie (Aug 24, 2013)

Amen Gunslinger. They are all beautiful.


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

Really does depend on what you think beauty is. Im the kind of person who believes everyone is beautiful in their own way. What you have to remember is someone can be "beautiful" by societies view but down right nasty in their personality. The key is to be confident and true to yourself, don't let anyone make you feel like you are less. Being supermodel skinny does not make you beautiful as nobody is made the same and you can only be you. So long as you accept your body or know how healthy you want your body to be and work towards that, that is all that matters. Nobody else should have a say in how you see beauty or beauty in yourself.


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

Missy May said:


> Which begs the question JcN, do women want to look like what they believe men find attractive, or what they themselves believe is attractive. Hmmm.


 I think too many of them want what men find attractive. For myself I never thought about it much either way since I'm not much into primping. I always figured as long as I was relatively clean and smelled like a horse and not B O I was good to go. LOL

Gunslinger and Aubie, you are true men.


----------



## mmcleodk (May 2, 2015)

Its so incredibly individual 

I like short, cute pear shaped women, which is apparently different than most men I know  My friend likes petite little women, my other friend likes large built women, its pretty dependant on the individual.

That being said there are a few themes for most people (not all but most)
Facial Symmetry (as mentioned above)
Waist to Hip Ratio 0.6-0.8 (somewhat biologically ingrained in males as a fertility thing and for men this is shoulder to hip ratio I believe)

I know of lots of exceptions to those two but they are general themes certainly.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

What people want often isn't what people want.

I saw a very interesting article with professional photoshoppers changing the same woman to fit each countries image of "perfect". They had multiple countries. The results were amazing. Some all dolled up others simple others massive changes in facial structure, others pretty much identical. Some even added different clothing and such.


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

gunslinger said:


> Same with women.....not been mean, but why do most women always want what the other woman has?


I want what your wife has..........


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

A beautiful woman is one who believes, with all her heart, that she's beautiful. ever heard Bette Midlers's "I'm beautiful (expletive)" can't post it here, since we are PG.

I always thought Barbara Streisand was beautiful . her Roman nose was very elegant and unique to me. I also think Halley Berry is gorgous, just for her skin tone alone. Scarlet Johanson is another Marylin Monroe, who had such a lovely sexuality about her, even a straight woman like me thought she was attractive. I mean, watch the "Seven Year Itch" to see the sexiest woman in movies.


----------



## Saskia (Aug 26, 2009)

I moved house this weekend and came across some photos from 10 or so years ago in my early teens. My whole life I have thought I was fat, I had terrible self esteem my whole life and I don't know why,
I wasn't fat, I was pretty normal but I remember feeling so bad about myself.

My teens were plagued with self harm, medication, despair and rage and part of that was because I felt so terrible about how I looked.

Over the years its gotten better and worse.

What I don't understand is how an 8 year old normal kid starts thinking she is ugly and fat? It makes me angry, not for me but for all the other little girls. There is no "beautiful" to be achieved, only a scale to be measured against, to fall short of. 

It was never enough to be smart. It didn't matter if I topped the class because I didn't look like the others. It was never enough to be kind or compassionate or loyal.

I can see this problem in the world and I don't know how to fix it. For some reason society perpetuates a culture of beauty, of endless standards, its parents saying they're overweight, schools condescending pro health campaigns. Endless TV shows about cooking and weightloss, and an entire world of movies for kids focussed on unrealistic leads.

My cousin, who is more like a niece, is 5 years old. She is precocious and smart and loved and I hate to think of her going out in the world and thinking she isn't good enough.

OK so that turned into a rant. I don't know what beauty is but I worry about society's preoccupation with it.


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

natisha said:


> I want what your wife has..........


My good friends wife who passed away last year owned a hair shop....and talked everyday with a lot of women....

She's the one who told us that what a woman wants is what another woman has......

So Natasha.....lets see what happens with the polygamy suit in Montana.....I mean...you never know....


----------



## aubie (Aug 24, 2013)

Not to long ago some magazine had a regular girl in a swimsuit and called her 'plus sized' and then turned around and patted themselves on the back.


----------



## Mulefeather (Feb 22, 2014)

I can understand not feeling “pretty” in the conventional sense. I don’t believe I’ve ever been what the majority considers beautiful. I am a plus-size woman, have always been tall even as a child, and I am basically built like a football player – wide shoulders, big hips, big feet. Everything about me is big and almost always has been. 

Yet I have never had trouble finding someone to date, and while I know I likely don’t get treated the same way a more conventionally attractive person would, or even someone of conventional body type/weight, I’m doing OK. I do have my days when I wish I was “pocket size” – I seriously envy women who are very petite and thin, especially in the equestrian world since weight is such a hot-button topic for many people. I get discouraged when I can’t find gear in my size, or have to improvise because nothing available works for me. 

But getting older and getting more experience has helped, and I also realize that men have just as many issues with their appearance as women do – they are just not encouraged to talk about it or do something about it as women are. My boyfriend is two inches shorter than I am, and when he was on the dating scene he had a lot of trouble finding women who were interested due to his height- many women are also not willing to date a man who is shorter than they are. Men worry about their weight, being bald, gray hairs, not looking like a beefcake hunk, not being tall, and their **ahem** “size” (why do you think there are so many ads for things that “enhance” that?). 

As someone said before, attraction is such an individualized thing, and it’s not always all about the physical either. I have seen some really amazingly attractive men who instantly went from “HELLO THERE SIR” to “Ummm, I think I left the oven on” territory just by opening their mouths.


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

starsnosigns said:


> I was never beautiful and I always wondered about this. I literally don't understand it. perhaps I am dumb.:loveshower:


No, not dumb. But I am curious as to why you keep repeatedly asking the exact same questions when you keep getting the same answers?

If you don't think you are beautiful, then no one else will. 

When you start believing in yourself (confidence), then everyone will think you are beautiful. 

Confidence is the most beautiful thing a woman can "wear".



Missy May said:


> Which begs the question JcN, do women want to look like what they believe men find attractive, or what they themselves believe is attractive. Hmmm. :grin:


I think a mix of those two things. 

They've done studies and most of what advertising tries to come across as "sexy" to men, are actually targeted at women! Women see these perfect models on TV (who have been edited and photoshopped) and think that to be beautiful to a man, they need to look like that. 

When in reality, those same studies show that a lot of men actually don't like that "model" look. They are more attracted to a girl that doesn't try so hard and looks more natural. 

After being with my husband for so many years and around all his guy friends (who hold nothing back around me, haha) it's amazing how many times I hear
"Wow, she's wearing way too much make-up."
"Geez, she should wear a skirt that actually covers herself."
"She must have fallen into a bucket of hair dye."
"She should lay off the tanning bed!"
"She is way too thin; someone get that girl a cheeseburger."
Etc. 

Women go to these great lengths to make themselves look like the supermodels they see ..... when in reality, that's not what a lot of guys look for. 

Beauty truly is in the eye of the beholder.


----------



## aubie (Aug 24, 2013)

I didn't realize until Beau's post that the original poster was the same as others on this subject. Stars- this seems to be something that really troubles you and is effecting your life. A visit with a professional consoler would be a good idea. Not saying that there is anything wrong with you, but this is causing undue stress.


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

Mulefeather said:


> But getting older and getting more experience has helped, and I also realize that men have just as many issues with their appearance as women do – they are just not encouraged to talk about it or do something about it as women are. My boyfriend is two inches shorter than I am, and when he was on the dating scene he had a lot of trouble finding women who were interested due to his height- many women are also not willing to date a man who is shorter than they are. Men worry about their weight, being bald, gray hairs, not looking like a beefcake hunk, not being tall, and their **ahem** “size” (why do you think there are so many ads for things that “enhance” that?).


Men worry about their appearance? Really?

Not this old ******* country boy......:cowboy:

Like Popeye said..." I am's what I am's"....


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

gunslinger said:


> My good friends wife who passed away last year owned a hair shop....and talked everyday with a lot of women....
> 
> She's the one who told us that what a woman wants is what another woman has......
> 
> So Natasha.....lets see what happens with the polygamy suit in Montana.....I mean...you never know....


Some laws are meant to be broken.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I always thought it was, "I yam what I yam"


----------



## RegalCharm (Jul 24, 2008)

A beautiful girl is beautiful within, and that beauty shines on the outside. A beautiful girl is confident. She's positive, true to herself, and stands up for herself and people that she loves, even if she stands alone. 
You don't have to be physically beautiful to be a beautiful girl.


----------



## Missy May (Feb 18, 2012)

beau159 said:


> They've done studies and most of what advertising tries to come across as "sexy" to men, are actually targeted at women!


I totally believe this. I was late to get interested in boys. I ordinarily hacked bareback and barefoot...so I am sure I looked and smelled just lovely!! It was only female family that found this disconcerting. But, they didn't "say" what they_ meant - _which was_ - _"young girls should focus on trying to look as "girly" as other young girls b/c other young girls want to look good for boys and each other". I might have figured out what their point was a bit faster if they had. I think it is by far the female gender that pushes the idea that a female's main focus should be their looks.


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

I am no beauty, I don't care, I haven't got to look at me! 

You can look at pictures of someone like Sophia Loren, a classic beauty to many. What does she look like without make up? She would still be a beauty. 
That was her lot, to be born with classic features, not mine. 

I would far rather someone said of me that I was intelligent, kind, helpful, generous and confident rather than be given the tag of 'beautiful'


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

Missy May said:


> I totally believe this. I was late to get interested in boys. I ordinarily hacked bareback and barefoot...so I am sure I looked and smelled just lovely!! It was only female family that found this disconcerting. But, they didn't "say" what they_ meant - _which was_ - _"young girls should focus on trying to look as "girly" as other young girls b/c other young girls want to look good for boys and each other". I might have figured out what their point was a bit faster if they had. I think it is by far the female gender that pushes the idea that a female's main focus should be their looks.


 LOL Missy, we sound alike. It was the bane of my mother's existence that she couldn't turn me into a girly girl. Thankfully my dad was more than ok with me being a tomboy and was all too happy to provide sports gear, slingshots and bb guns.


----------



## hollysjubilee (Nov 2, 2012)

starsnosigns said:


> I was never beautiful and I always wondered about this. I literally don't understand it. perhaps I am dumb.:loveshower:



What is it that you find attractive in your friends or in a man? Do you desire to be friends with someone who is discouraged with his/her looks and worried and insecure and discontent and wishing he/she could be different? Do you look for outward beauty or for inward beauty?

When we make it a priority to look beyond ourselves, to help others and take stock of the blessings we have been given (that includes talents and abilities and dreams) and choose to give thanks to the Giver, we find peace, contentment and love . . . beautiful qualities that shine . . . 

People are drawn to happy, contented people, and when we look in their eyes and find the beauty in them, know that *what we recognize in others is what we already know in ourselves, *because we can't recognize what we don't know.

Find true beauty in the all that surrounds you, people included, with a grateful heart, and know that you have that same beauty within you. <3


----------



## starsnosigns (Sep 29, 2013)

this isn't about magazines this is about real beauty...what is really considered beautiful. nordic people consider blue eyes blonde hair beautiful. i was never beautiful..i was expected to be disabled when i was born.


----------



## starsnosigns (Sep 29, 2013)

nordic people always consider blondes beautiful. blonde hair, blue eyes. it's what they're into. it's not so much about beauty as to what they are..its what they want. i dont know why.


----------



## hollysjubilee (Nov 2, 2012)

starsnosigns said:


> nordic people always consider blondes beautiful. blonde hair, blue eyes. it's what they're into. it's not so much about beauty as to what they are..its what they want. i dont know why.


I bet ALL Nordic people don't fall into that trap, Stars. 

*You have an opportunity* to prove to them that there is more to beauty than blonde hair and blue eyes. By your definition, those of us with red, gray, brown, black, or no hair and with green, hazel, brown, gray or no eyes would be in a pickle, but only if we were depending on the opinions of others to validate our beauty . . . or if we were depending on the opinion of one person whom WE like to reciprocate.

People who focus on the outward form are quite short-sighted when it comes to true beauty.

Maybe this will help: Videos - Life Without Limbs

There's a lot more to life than what we can see.  :hug:


----------



## starsnosigns (Sep 29, 2013)

its not that, if you look at their religious texts....blondes are considered saints. its true. the thing is...i'm a woman, and i dont understand beauty at all whatsoever. i dont feel delight in it. at the same time i want to be beautiful because i know i wont have a husband otherwise.


----------



## hollysjubilee (Nov 2, 2012)

starsnosigns said:


> its not that, if you look at their religious texts....blondes are considered saints. its true. the thing is...i'm a woman, and i dont understand beauty at all whatsoever. i dont feel delight in it. at the same time i want to be beautiful because i know i wont have a husband otherwise.


Scroll down to the video on VALIDATION.

No one can change your mind if you think you have to have blonde hair and blue eyes in order to be "beautiful" to get a husband. A man who loves you just because you fit into some physical "box" is not a man who will stand by you when the hair turns gray, the wrinkles come, the eyes get blurry, the pounds start accumulating . . . 
*The man who falls in love with your heart* is the man who will be there for you through all of Life's hard times . . . and the hard times come.
You _will_ figure it out if you want to be happy and open to love and be loved.


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

There was a programme where a woman won a prize to have radical plastic surgery to change her looks.
She was totally unrecognisable afterwards but, she was unhappy with the attraction she caused and wanted to be the real 'her.'


----------



## SEAmom (Jan 8, 2011)

Beautiful means different things to different people. Whether you like that idea or not, it's true. My husband thinks I'm beautiful and I wholeheartedly disagree with him, though I appreciate that he feels that way. Does he find other women attractive or beautiful? Absolutely. Just in different ways. I find my husband very attractive (whether he agrees with me or not), but I can recognize another attractive man (*cough* Channing Tatum *cough* Johnny Depp *cough* - must be catching a cold)all the same. Just attractive in a different way. 

A sign of maturity (imo) is the ability to recognize beauty where it isn't always so obvious. 

I will guarantee that someone out there thinks/will think you are beautiful exactly as you are - inside and out. You don't have to be classically beautiful for someone to think you're beautiful.


----------



## SEAmom (Jan 8, 2011)

Here's something for you to read and really think about.

This Bearded Bride Photo Shoot Is the Most Breathtaking Thing You'll See All Day


----------



## aubie (Aug 24, 2013)

What do you delight in? What makes you happy? Intrests?. what are things that you think you do well?


----------



## jenkat86 (May 20, 2014)

I've always thought the epitome of true beauty was my grandmother. Well- really that whole generation of women that are now in their late 70's-90's. But specifically my grandmother. She grew up dirt-floor poor in the depression, yet you would never have known it by looking at her. As the oldest of 13 children, she helped raise her brothers and sisters, and she never was begrudging about it. She farmed, raised livestock, butchered and gave her meals to her siblings and she never questioned why. She dropped out of school after the 6th grade but was more educated than any person I have still yet to meet. She stood tall and straight, smiled and looked you in the eye. She wasn't loud, but when she spoke you listened. Her presence just demanded your attention. She was humble and unwavering in her beliefs. She always handled herself with poise- even when angry. So many women today could learn a lesson from her. 









When I think of a beautiful woman I think more about how they handle themselves, and what they portray instead of how they actually look. I think of "pretty" being more so how someone looks. Anyone can make themselves pretty.


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

Jenkat86........absolutely. My complements.


----------



## hollysjubilee (Nov 2, 2012)

SEAmom said:


> Here's something for you to read and really think about.
> 
> This Bearded Bride Photo Shoot Is the Most Breathtaking Thing You'll See All Day


SEAmom, I wasn't able to bring up the photos or video. It said "can't locate it," or something like that.


----------



## TessaMay (Jul 26, 2013)

Here: These Bridal Photos Of 'Bearded Dame' Harnaam Kaur Are Simply Stunning


----------



## Missy May (Feb 18, 2012)

jencat8, I love that!!! It reminded me of an incident with my mom that is forever burned into my memory. She stands tall and straight, ever elegant, and was raised on a farm. When I was a kid, once my then dog was after a good sized rattler in our then large walled back yard and had it backing toward the wall (it had no way "out"). She (my dog) had excellent reflexes and speed and was able to jump back each time the snake struck. I was panicked yelling for my dog to come away from the snake, as well as for help. My mom came out to see what the commotion was about - she was dressed to the nines, wearing higher heels and not a hair out of place. Once she saw what the matter, she didn't bat an eye or get rattled, she just calmly walked from the porch down into the yard, picked up a hoe on her way toward the snake, and with one masterful well aimed swing, she chopped the snakes head off, and said, "there, now, thats got it". For some reason when I think of a somewhat humorous, yet inspiring, "clip" of "the whole package" relative to "beauty, strength, and grace", I remember that scene.


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

starsnosigns said:


> its not that, if you look at their religious texts....blondes are considered saints. its true. the thing is...i'm a woman, and i dont understand beauty at all whatsoever. i dont feel delight in it. at the same time i want to be beautiful because i know i wont have a husband otherwise.


Dye your hair & see if it makes a difference.

Would you even want a husband who only wanted you for your looks, as in a trophy bride? Guess what will happen when those looks fade? 

I think you need to put more faith in men, generally.


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

Hum....I thought all brides were trophy wives.....why would you marry a woman if she wasn't?


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

gunslinger said:


> Hum....I thought all brides were trophy wives.....why would you marry a woman if she wasn't?


Yes they are all trophies, as in you won a prize but a true 'trophy wife' is mainly eye candy & not always someone you could have a conversation with.
You gotta find the kind of trophy you'll like even when it becomes a bit tarnished with a layer of dust & women shouldn't set the goal of only being a shiny prize.


----------



## Horseychick87 (Feb 5, 2014)

natisha said:


> Yes they are all trophies, as in you won a prize but a true 'trophy wife' is mainly eye candy & not always someone you could have a conversation with.
> You gotta find the kind of trophy you'll like even when it becomes a bit tarnished with a layer of dust & women shouldn't set the goal of only being a shiny prize.


 
I totally agree with this. Looks fade, no matter who you are or how 'beautiful' you are on the outside.
But what's on the inside will always be there in most cases and eventually 'good looks' will only carry you so far.

This topic reminds me of not only myself, but three of my friends and how different we are, but that we are each beautiful in our own ways.


Friend 1 is what most people would consider sexy, she's the same height as me (5 foot) with brown eyes and hair, again just like me. But she is just more 'sexy'. However, she has a rotten attitude and cannot keep a boyfriend for very long because of it. Her looks can only carry her so far and her personality outweighs any benefits of staying with her for the guys she dates. At 24 years old she is mostly alone in the world due to her personality. For her, beauty is a tool to catch guys, but she has yet to learn how to treat others kindly and thus winds up alone time and again. Her beauty only goes skin deep unfortunately.


Friend 2 is what most people would consider 'average' she's average height 5'4" with hazel eyes and sandy brown/ blonde hair. She radiates beauty because she is the sweetest and kindest person you could ever meet and it shows in her eyes. She's the person that will nurse a sick friend back to heath and never ask for anything in return for it. She however was not confident in her looks as she feels she's too thin/ boyish, and it would show up in public or when a guy approached her. But lately with some encouragement she's become a bit more sure of herself and is doing quite well and has met a very nice guy who fawns all over her. She's still not 100% comfortable with the attention, but she's slowly coming around. She's beautiful inside and out.


Friend 3 is in my opinion a very beautiful woman all the way around, she's confident, self- assured, smart, a bit sassy, and tough. She describes herself as a 'Barbie clone' because she's tall, blonde, blue eyed and slender due to her family being mostly Nordic. She can't stand it, she feels like she has no identity because as she puts it ' I look like any other Barbie wannabe and I'm not even trying.' I feel bad because guys flock to her because of her looks, but rarely for her mind and when they find out how strong she is they seem very put off by it. They are probably hunting for a trophy wife and she's just not into that. She takes care of herself and does not want ta be a 'kept woman', she's too independent for that. She's the friend that will kick your butt verbally if you do something stupid, but then pick you up and tell you how to fix it. I will always be grateful to her for that.

Me, I'm short and brunette with brown eyes. I'm a little plump right now, but I can live with it. I don't find myself attractive, but people tell me I'm pretty, not that I totally believe them. Some days I look in the mirror and think I'm pretty, other days I want to cry, but that's life. Nobody is perfect and you just have to learn to accept and embrace your flaws. I have guys coming up to me regularly, most of them saying it was my smile that drew them in. 
However I'm a bit awkward socially and don't always know how to make small talk. I also feel that some guys only approach because of my breasts since I'm large chested and I'll catch them ogling my chest as they walk up. Those are the guys that get sent on their way. I'm not a booty call, one night stand, etc. 
I've had body image issues from about the age of 7 onwards. I was called fat and ugly, and stupid, and weak, and weird. Yes I'm weird, yes I'm a little over weight, though I wasn't when I was taunted about being fat (I was 11, 5 feet tall and 95 pounds.), I'm not stupid, nor am I weak and those people soon learned that I would fight back.

I will always be grateful to my mom for instilling in me that I should be true to myself and if other people don't like it or can't handle it then so what. I can be or do anything so long as I believe in myself, but I'm not entitled to anything either, I must work hard for it. She also taught me that regardless of how I look I'm still beautiful, whether I'm dressed head to toe in Chanel or like a purple hippopotamus I'm still beautiful, because it's what's on the inside that counts.


----------



## hollysjubilee (Nov 2, 2012)

Horseychick87 said:


> I totally agree with this. Looks fade, no matter who you are or how 'beautiful' you are on the outside.
> But what's on the inside will always be there in most cases and eventually 'good looks' will only carry you so far.
> 
> This topic reminds me of not only myself, but three of my friends and how different we are, but that we are each beautiful in our own ways.
> ...



EXCELLENT! Good for you. This is a great example of what is beautiful and what is not. 

We might ask:

What is a Beautiful Horse?


----------



## Canterklutz (Jul 20, 2012)

hollysjubilee said:


> What is a Beautiful Horse?












Apparently this is said to be the most beautiful horse in the world but I look at that pic and think to myself NOPE! 

Some food for thought
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RPxj46YB8VE


----------

